# SINAMICS S110 mit Technologieobjekt im TIA steuern



## Pizza (12 Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss mich nach vielen Jahren um Hilfe bittend bei Euch mal wieder melden.
Und Ja, uns geht es gut.

zur Hardware:
CPU 1515F-2PN
SINAMICS-S110-CU305PN-V4.4HF (ist nicht meine Entscheidung, es hieß "mach mal")

Software:
TIA V16
Starter V5.4

weitere Vorgabe: alle Antriebe mittels Technologieobjekte steuern. Dazu gibt es fertige Antriebsbausteine, die auch weiterhin verwendet werden sollen.
Dazu wird ein freies Telegramm als Telegrammerweiterung benötigt (aber dazu vielleicht später mehr)

Bisher haben wir den S120 bzw. G120 verwendet. Diese lassen sich im TIA Startdrive projektieren. Soweit so Gut.
Jetzt wurde uns der S110 aufgedrängelt, der sich ja leider nur im Starter projektieren lässt. 
Und damit komme ich zum ersten mal mit Starter in Berührung. 
Verzeiht mir also, wenn ich auf einige Nachfragen etwas dümmlich reagiere.:sad:

Über den Link https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/92022677 habe ich erfahren, wie man im Starter projektierte Antriebe als GSDML-Datei im TIA integriert.

In meinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn habe ich den Antrieb im Starter als Einfachpositionierer mit folgenden Telegrammen projektiert.




Daraus habe ich diese GSDML-Datei gemacht und im HW-Katalog im TIA eingefügt.
Daraus habe ich meine Antriebe im TIA angelegt.




Wenn ich jetzt ein Technologieobjekt (TO_PositionsAxis) anlege, kann ich mit dem projektierten Telegramm 111 keinen Antrieb der Hardware-Schnittstelle anlegen.

Ich glaub, es liegt daran, dass meine Kenntnisse im Starter total unzureichend sind.

Hat da jemand eine Idee wie so etwas gemacht wird???


----------



## zako (12 Juni 2020)

EPOS brauchst Du nicht, die Sollwertinterpolation übernimmt ja das TO.
Also neu konfigurieren und Telegramm wählen, z.B. Telegramm 3 oder 102 (wenn es das gibt).


----------



## Pizza (12 Juni 2020)

Hi Zako, Danke

Wenn ich den Antrieb im Starter als "Einfachpositionierer" konfiguriere, habe ich nur die Protokolle 7,9,110 und 111 zur Auswahl.


Sollte ich bei der Konfiguration diese Funktion weglassen?




Letztendlich soll mit dem Servo auf Position geregelt werden.
Hm, ich glaube, das macht dann letztendlich das TO. Wie muss ich dann meinen Antrieb im Starter projektieren?


----------



## zako (12 Juni 2020)

... das Häckchen beim Einfachpositionierer weglassen wenn Du den Konfigurator durchläufst


----------



## Pizza (12 Juni 2020)

Ich probiere das mal aus


----------



## zako (12 Juni 2020)

.. und eben am Schluss ein entsprechende Telegramm auswählen und dann auch in TIA  anlegen. Mit einer CU310-2PN in Startdrive wäre das noch komfortabler.


----------



## Ralle (12 Juni 2020)

@Pizza
Wenn du fertig  bist, probiere bitte mal, das Ganze auf V17 ( (-; ) hochzurüsten. (kommt ja sicher bald, lol)
Mir ist das mit einem simplen G120 und TO für Drehzahl  + Safety von V14 auf V15.1 nicht gelungen. Mußte ALLES löschen inkl. Software. Denn das, finde ich, ist absolutes Muß!


----------



## Pizza (15 Juni 2020)

Hi Ralle

schönen Gruß ins dunkle Thüringen 

meine ersten Gehversuche mit Siemens-Antrieben waren unter V14. Daher kam ich um den Starter bisher rum.
Das waren auch G120 und S120 mit TO und Safety. 
An das HochrÃ¼sten vom V14 auf V15 und dann auf V15.1 kann ich mich noch dunkel erinnern. Ich habe es, meiner Gesundheit wegen, so weit es geht verdrÃ¤ngt.
Ich glaube, der Schritt von V15 auf V15.1 war am schlimmsten.
Da wir mit einem Zusatztelegramm arbeiten und dieses dann an unserem Standard-Antriebsbaustein anlegen, verklöppeln wir viele Parameter im BICO.
Allein die Belegung der Parameter fÃ¼r das Zusatztelegrammes findet man jetzt nicht mehr unter "Parameter" sondern unter "Diagnose / Kommunikation". Ist doch intuitiv, oder??  
Da die Entwickler fÃ¼r die G120 und S120 im Startdrive vielleicht nicht viel miteinander reden, oder aus welchen GrÃ¼nden auch immer, kann es vorkommen, das ein Parameter fÃ¼r die gleiche Funktion
im G120 anders heiÃŸt als beim S120.
Ok, es sei verziehen, kenn ich von dem einen oder anderen Kollegen bei uns auch so. 

Naja, weil uns jetzt die S110 mit der CU305PN von unserem Siemensvertreter "empfohlen" wurden, arbeite ich jetzt mit V16 und Starter.

Was mir etwas hilft, ist die Generierung von GSDML-Dateien aus dem Starter heraus. Damit habe ich wenigsten immer eine Konsistenz zwischen beiden Projekten.
Ich muss halt immer nur eine neue GSDML erzeugen, wenn ich was im Starter Ã¤ndere.


----------



## Stefan1312 (22 Juni 2020)

Hallo,
Es gibt für den Starter eine Präsentation zur Bedienung .. direkt auf der Homepage.. ich schick dir den Link sobald ich in der Arbeit bin .. vl hilfts ein wenig 

LG


----------



## Stefan1312 (22 Juni 2020)

unter diesem Link findet man die Beschreibung für den Starter... ist zwar für ne ältere Version .. aber als Anhaltspunkt whs brauchbar 

https://support.industry.siemens.co...r-sinamics-micromaster-starter?dti=0&lc=de-WW


----------



## N1ghth4wk (2 Juli 2020)

Wenn du eine TO fähige CPU hast und eh in TIA programmierst fährst du fast immer besser mit dem S210. 
Wir haben früher viel den S110 verwendet, jetzt nur noch wenn die CPU kein TO kann.


----------

